# How to changes UHF Pro to IR for VIP 612



## timhk (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm having some issue with my remote , how do I change it to work in IR mode to see if it helps the problem. From what I am reading on the forums this may be a bug with the 612 itself though. I have only had this unit a few days and already see problems with it. The 722 I had installed seems to be working great however. I apologize for all the questions, but I can get an answer quicker on these forums than you can find one in the manual.

Thanks
Tim


----------

